# Huge,healthy and beautiful.



## USAMARS

This thread will bring HUGE,HEALTHY AND THE BEAUTIFUL goats in front us to be shared .It does not matters YOU own it or not just bring it here ,
it would be better to have some details if YOU have just try to have a nice photograph with skills ....................................................thanks. 


He is an ABLUQ means very large spotted markings, in the year 2009 I bought him raised him just three months and he grows him self enormously .


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Here is a fullblood Boer buck that sired many nice kids, his son is still in my herd and produces very large kids.

Fullblood boer buck, Strong Will at 7 months old








Strong Will full grown.








Here is this bucks father, Rawhide Zeppelin


----------



## USAMARS

The length and width is extraordinary.


----------



## TwistedKat

My little buck, Yoda, now lives on a farm where he can take his pic of 6 does but, I miss him and hope his is having a great time. (better than begging for the attention of a snobbish doe  )


----------



## TwistedKat

Oh, I guess I broke the first instruction, he's not HUGE, he's little guy.

Ooops, my bad. hee hee


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! He's showing you his pearly whites  heheh!!


----------



## TwistedKat

I have a HUGE baby goat I could post him, he's also beautiful and healthy. Shane is my Nubian wether (can't bring myself to put him in the freezer). He's such a puddle of snuggles and joy! 

He weighs over 100 pounds, I quit trying to pick him up last month so I don't know his exact weight. He's 6.5 months old.


----------



## USAMARS

This is GULAB a beautiful giant, I can easily say that he is a TITAN in GOAT MYTHOLOGY.


----------



## USAMARS

*LOVE is HUGE,*



TwistedKat said:


> Oh, I guess I broke the first instruction, he's not HUGE, he's little guy.
> 
> Ooops, my bad. hee hee


Huge is love ,with which u raised it.ITs ok I like it..........


----------



## USAMARS

In the year 2010 I bought him in a worst condition but very quickly he recovered him self and become a no# one buck of my herd.


----------



## rhodalee

He is very handsome


----------



## ThreeHavens

I can tell you really love your goats, they are gorgeous. I love the blue collar on the last goat you posted. 

My bucks are minis, but one of my boys, Galileo, is a chunky little guy. We call him a teddy bear, haha!


----------



## packhillboers

Oh wow.. love looking at these goats. Awesome. So.. USAMARs.. I see you named one of your goats.. Gulab. I almost named one of ours that same name but instead named her Rosebud. I did name one Masala and one Dalchini.


----------



## ksalvagno

Your goats look very nice and healthy.


----------



## TDG-Farms

Legion. The first picture is of him a couple hours after being born. He was born a week early and his mama, in an attempt to make him stand up, broke all his ribs on one side. 
The last picture is of Legions mama


----------



## USAMARS

*how do U know that?*



packhillboers said:


> Oh wow.. love looking at these goats. Awesome. So.. USAMARs.. I see you named one of your goats.. Gulab. I almost named one of ours that same name but instead named her Rosebud. I did name one Masala and one Dalchini.


I really get amazed after knowing these names from U because U also KNOW the meaning of these names but tell me how U have this knowledge , it is a different language....??


----------



## packhillboers

Well... I only know the English language but because we have close friends in India & from India and also family ties that bind us- I wanted to name our 2012 goats born a few unique names. It is Hindi language. I know there are so many different languages of the middle east.


----------



## packhillboers

USMARS- So when your goat popped up with the name, Gulab, it did make me chuckle. No one in my area has any clue to what it means and everytime we would call the goat, Gulab... it just sounded so funny to people here-. Coming from our area of cowtown USA- that name is close to the meaning of a pile of mush or globby food that would not be very appealing at all.. Soooooo she is now called 'Rosebud' ..  Few people here know what my other spice goats names mean either. Fun to see a goat named, Gulab!


----------



## packhillboers

TDG-Farms. What an AWSESOME family you have! Love seeing family pictures. Your goat is so tall and healthy. What a big nice looking goat that is. So many different types of goats. I just am amazed at the many different types.


----------



## katie

TDG-Farms said:


> Legion. The first picture is of him a couple hours after being born. He was born a week early and his mama, in an attempt to make him stand up, broke all his ribs on one side.
> The last picture is of Legions mama


 Are these goats alpines? They look so nice!


----------



## packhillboers

Wow.. these are awesome healthy big goats. So the Gulabi Pateri Breed is also very tall! Very interesting to read about. 'Pink' skin indeed and with white hooves.


----------



## TDG-Farms

katie said:


> Are these goats alpines? They look so nice!


Yep, them is Alpines  95% of all our animals are Alpines. But we like to spice things up with a few Lamanchas, Toggenburgs and Saanens


----------



## Texaslass

You have a lot of goats, TDG!! Haha, I'm laughing at the huge ( I'm assuming pregnant) doe to the left in the last pic! :ROFL:


----------



## TDG-Farms

LOL actually that was a good month after she kidded  She gets twice that size when close to kidding! I feel so sorry for her during the 5th month. The way she waddles and swings her head side to side is enough to make you pee your pants :ROFL:


----------



## katie

TDG-Farms said:


> Yep, them is Alpines  95% of all our animals are Alpines. But we like to spice things up with a few Lamanchas, Toggenburgs and Saanens


 To bad you don't live in OH or I'd want to come down and look at them. What a big herd!


----------



## TwistedKat

I was thinking the same thing about "wide load", she's huge! Poor thing.


----------



## nchen7

i'd call her Mrs. Waddlesworth. hehe


----------



## Texaslass

Bahaha, oh wow!! I've been learning about conformation terminology a bit; that doe has the biggest "spring of rib"' I've ever seen! :lol:


----------



## TDG-Farms

She was one of our nicest does in terms of capacity and an absolute flat uphill top line. She had no slop to the rump. The crap thing was she was born with an extra orifice that made one of her teats pretty terrible. Larger and at the end of the teat it did like a 45 degree turn out. She never really passed on her good traits though so all her doe kids ended up in dairies.

Found a video with her in it that shows a good shot of her top line. She is center of video at :45 second


----------



## USAMARS

*I like Boers too..........*



packhillboers said:


> Wow.. these are awesome healthy big goats. So the Gulabi Pateri Breed is also very tall! Very interesting to read about. 'Pink' skin indeed and with white hooves.


Plz share some of your Healthy boers pics on this thread .I like boers too they are adorable , I will be waiting.


----------



## USAMARS

IN 2010 this was the buck for my does , his horns are bit like boers.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Powerful looking guy!


----------



## TwistedKat

Do all your goats have white hooves, Usama?


----------



## Rusty

This is my Rowdy Red and my herdsire for my Nigerian/Nubian does! His mother was Nubian/Boer hence his beautiful color. His face is very beautiful especially when looking at him dead on...Very dark and handsome...or at least my does think so! lol


----------



## packhillboers

I think most everyone has seen my pictures. Here are some of our past herd before we got down to just 6 goats again. Also pictured is our past buck - who didn't like to have his photo taken. Everytime I got the camera out, he would get all huffy about it. He truly was weird with cameras because as soon as I put it away, he would go back to his normal self. We have sold him and have a new buck that is just a baby but is growing quite well. We do like the paints but they don't sell as well for 4H here. Our biggest Doe is our paint, Primrose. She is approx. 99% Boer. So I am supposing she has to be registered as a Purebred and not a Fullblood. To see more of my funny goats - you can go to the thread- Personalities of the Farm- and if you go to that thread - you will see little (Gulab - Rosebud)along with Dalchini and Masala as well. The last photo is of our resent new baby buck. I didnt quite get a good photo of him. He is still growing.


----------



## USAMARS

TwistedKat said:


> Do all your goats have white hooves, Usama?


Those who belongs to GULABI PATERI BREED have white hooves , NOT the KAMORI.


----------



## USAMARS

packhillboers said:


> I think most everyone has seen my pictures. Here are some of our past herd before we got down to just 6 goats again. Also pictured is our past buck - who didn't like to have his photo taken. Everytime I got the camera out, he would get all huffy about it. He truly was weird with cameras because as soon as I put it away, he would go back to his normal self. We have sold him and have a new buck that is just a baby but is growing quite well. We do like the paints but they don't sell as well for 4H here. Our biggest Doe is our paint, Primrose. She is approx. 99% Boer. So I am supposing she has to be registered as a Purebred and not a Fullblood. To see more of my funny goats - you can go to the thread- Personalities of the Farm- and if you go to that thread - you will see little (Gulab - Rosebud)along with Dalchini and Masala as well. The last photo is of our resent new baby buck. I didnt quite get a good photo of him. He is still growing.


lovely ...lucky herd U have , thanks for sharing these pics......and I will pray a lot for them.


----------



## USAMARS

This is SHAFFI , we removed all of his hair after winter and he came out of them like an egg .


----------

